# A new DTH Connection in West Bengal - Airtel of Videocon?



## Cool Buddy (Jul 7, 2014)

I wish to take a new DTH connection in West Bengal (Kolaghat). I am very confused about the packages offered by various providers.

I don't want to take TATA Sky because of their HD Access fees policy which forces me to pay Rs. 125 even if I want to watch just one HD channel. I was leaning towards Airtel Digital TV. But I want to know if there is any HD access fee or similar fee in that too. Also, what is their policy on A-la Carte channels? On their A-la carte channel selection page they have written the following:

"_This is a monthly package with minimum monthly rental of Rs. 150 (plus taxes as applicable), and cannot be clubbed with any other monthly package._"

So does that mean I'll have to pay Rs. 150 regardless of what channels I take? I can't understand this.

I checked Videocon but it seems they do not have HBO defined and HBO hits yet. So can't make a decision about that. 

Please suggest which provider I should select. Here are my requirements:

1. I need HD connection
2. Recording facility is not required
3. English Entertainment and English business news are primary requirements
4. Hindi entertainment is not that necessary
5. I need Star Premiere HD and HBO Hits & Defined
6. Sports channels are optional, I might activate them only during major tournaments. So freedom to choose A-la carte channels as and when required should be available.
7. Monthly budget is around ~Rs. 400


----------



## Gollum (Jul 7, 2014)

Cool Buddy said:


> I wish to take a new DTH connection in West Bengal (Kolaghat). I am very confused about the packages offered by various providers.
> 
> I don't want to take TATA Sky because of their HD Access fees policy which forces me to pay Rs. 125 even if I want to watch just one HD channel. I was leaning towards Airtel Digital TV. But I want to know if there is any HD access fee or similar fee in that too. Also, what is their policy on A-la Carte channels? On their A-la carte channel selection page they have written the following:
> 
> ...


get videocon as Airtel is out of your budget.


----------

